# Bunk location on tilt trailer?



## Texas Prowler (Jul 30, 2016)

Last week I was looking at my trailer and realized it's a tilt trailer. I knew it is custom made, but tilt makes it way better. It currently doesn't have any bunks.
Since i will be putting a heavy 50hp Johnson on the tin I figure i will need to install bunks to support the hull. Currently the kneel is the only part of the hull resting on the trailer. Sky is the limit sorta... I have access to a welder and already plan to relocate the front side bunk post behind the tire for better bunk to hull fitment. 
Any ideas and advice are appreciated.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jul 30, 2016)

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 31, 2016)

If I am seeing the hull correctly, it appears that you have a slightly rounded hull. The brackets sold for that purpose are designed to allow the bunks to tilt sideways. I'd avoid the strakes and the rivet heads. I added pvc guttering to my bunks to make launching and recovery easier. 

Rich
https://www.ceshowroom.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CWR57759&click=2&gclid=CjwKEAjww_a8BRDB-O-OqZb_vRASJAA9yrc5FbUycWqIfAkrKHtjEZnm4dGXXqTrq3D7p9JGO4M4LhoC9pDw_wcB


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes the hull is rounded for sure. I'm not sure if I should add two or four bunks across the transom. I guess that's my main concern.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 31, 2016)

Guess it would depend on the weight of the motor and hull. My G3 1652 with a 50 hp two cycle Johnson has two bunks. Seems plenty to me, as long as they properly support the transom.

I can't remember a boat that I've owned (lots of them) that had four bunks, other than a 20 ft Gulf-Coast with a 150 hp 'Rude on it.

richg99


----------



## perchjerker (Aug 1, 2016)

2 bunks is plenty

just follow's Rich's advice


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Aug 21, 2016)

If you were questioning if the tilt feature of the trailer would make any difference in the bunk location, I believe the answer would be "no." Set the bunks to properly support the boat - that is probably where it will be spending most of its time.


----------

